# Rivers: Clippers-Lakers isn't rivalry



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> LOS ANGELES -- Despite playing in the same city, sharing the same arena and practicing a few miles apart from each other, Doc Rivers doesn't consider the Los Angeles Clippers and Los Angeles Lakers to be a rivalry.
> 
> "The Lakers have been pretty dominant," the Clippers coach said. "We've won as of late. It's going to take us a lot more to call it a rivalry, honestly. We have to do a lot more stuff and then we can call it a rivalry. I don't think we've done enough yet."
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...-respect-los-angeles-lakers-considered-rivals


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Chris Paul believes that this officially became a rivalry the moment he signed on the dotted line for the Clippers. That is all that really matters.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Clippers and Lakers aren't rivals, they're teams that play in the same building. DAJ is right, if the Clips have a rival, it's Memphis (and I'm desperately hoping we get Clips-Grizz round three this coming spring).


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I'm desperately hoping we get Clips-Grizz round three this coming spring.


It could be the 2-7 match-up for sure... or the 3-6.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> It could be the 2-7 match-up for sure... or the 3-6.


It could be just about anything other than the 1-8, unless one of the teams has a ton of injuries this year. I'll feel cheated if we don't get one more round in the playoffs before Zach Randolph declines and/or leaves.


----------



## SaltyClipper (Apr 12, 2014)

Unfortunately your right


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm watching Memphis getting handled by the Lakers. What I don't understand is how can that be ... we have never looked half as good agains Memphis.

Is Memphis coasting? I certainly hope so.

BTW ... welcome. Stay awhile so I'll have someone to talk with.


----------

